# New Field Champion Golden! Bro!---Newsflash, New FC Beau!



## Guest (Sep 12, 2004)

Hi All,

I started this as a separate thread because a Golden earning their Field Champion title is an event in itself!   

I am thrilled to announce that Rosita Wraith's "Bro" WON the OPEN this weekend to finish his Field Champion title!!!!!!!!! He was expertly handled by Bill Sargenti at Norcal's trial that very few dogs completed. 

Bro is Wraiths HTR MN Bro Macdhuibh (the last part pronounced hunter moon bro mc duff). I'm sure this is that much more special to Rosita because Bro was sired by her talented dog Wraith's Duncan MH*** that has produced numerous titled dogs. Bro is following in Duncan's pawsteps with his outstanding production record. He has qualified all-age offspring out of every bitch that has been bred to him and has at least 15 QAA get to date.

His notable offspring include:

AFC Emberain Rugby
Emberain Beau Geste*** (needs only 1/2 point for his FC)
Firemark's Push Comes to Shove Am/Can*** (5 Canadian all-age points at 25 months)

Bro is now one of only *three* living Goldens in the country to sport the Field Champion title! YEEHA!

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=19261

Melanie
Firemark Retrievers


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Very, very exciting!!!! 8) 
Congratulations to Bro's owner.
Proving once again that a good dog is a good dog!
M


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Melanie:

That is sooooo awesome :!: :!: :lol: :lol: He is grandfather to my pup, Lt Farm Green Mountain Gold** (Sage). 

Paula & Marshall Richard


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2004)

Word just in that Emberain Beau Geste got an Open 2nd (I imagine in Picabo but I'm not sure?) to finish his Field Championship! Father and son finish the same weekend! What are the chances of that?!

Beau is owned by Charles & Pat Jones and was handled by Karl Gunzer. Congratulations to all!

Melanie


----------



## Bob Rehmet (Nov 25, 2003)

Great News!!! and congratulations to all.


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

*New FCs Bro and Beau*

Wow! Isn't that fantastic--two FCs in one day and they're father and son! Congratulations to all!!! I, too own a Bro kidlet, Emberain Amiable Ultimatum** and I also own Bro's litter sister, Kestrel....who even now won't agree to sit and wait while ducks go down.
Suzanne B
and the Honeywood Girls


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

*New Golden Field Champion*

That is fabulous about Bro who I have known and admired since he was whelped. When he was a Derby dog, Bill Sargenti said "this is a dog you would really like to have, Glenda". I felt that way then and still do feel that way. 

Beau completed his FC title by going second in the Open at the Picabo Trial handled by Karl Gunzer. He won the Open last year at the same trial while handled by Don Remien. He, too, is a wonderful dog. There were ten dogs (out of 82 dogs listed in the catalog) in the last series of the Open (2 Goldens and 8 Labs), and Beau did an outstanding job.

Glenda


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

WWWWOOOOOOOOHHHOOOOOOO!!!!! Go get'em Bro and Beau!!  BAIT


----------



## Andy (Apr 20, 2004)

AWESOME!!!
Andy


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Melanie and Glenda

Great news! Glenda, does this mean that there were 16 or 17 Goldens entered in the Open at Picabo? Or does this mean that Goldens once again take a disproportionate amount of the ribbons?

I'll even bet that Goldens will sweep the GRCA trial next month :wink: :!: 

PS Melanie...No name yet.....any ideas?


John


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

*Field Trial FC Golden*

John,

Program is in the car and it is raining, but to the best of my memory, there were three Goldens running the Open. Some Chessies (very good ones) were there as they had just finished their Specialty. The two Goldens in the last series were aged 3 and aged 4. It was a demanding Open.

Glenda


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2004)

> does this mean that there were 16 or 17 Goldens entered in the Open at Picabo? Or does this mean that Goldens once again take a disproportionate amount of the ribbons?


Hehehe. Good call, John.



> PS Melanie...No name yet.....any ideas?


Well just don't call her "puppy" since that is what this temporary monster is called. :lol: :lol: 

Melanie


----------



## Steve B. (Jul 20, 2004)

Excellent Job! Congrats on the title!


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Melanie

What about P1 and calling ours P2, or 2P. As in 2P or not 2P, that is the question? You know, like Jake 1 and Jake2.


John


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

That's Fabulous!!! Congratulations!!!!!

Angie


----------



## Ted Hilfiker (Jan 3, 2003)

Melanie.....

Terrific news.....I have a Push X Flame pup ("Zoot" - Ambertrails All Jazzed Up) who is just awesome.....and now his granddaddy and uncle (?) are FCs...bring on the world....here come the Swamp Collies!!!

Thanks for the update!

Ted Hilfiker


----------

